
Ask HN: What are some good programming resources for kids? - aalleavitch
I recall one of the bigger influences on me as a kid was a programming class I took when I was 10, and I was wondering if I could do something similar for my nephews. Does anyone know of any good modern resources for teaching basic programming logic to children?
======
steanne
[https://scratch.mit.edu/](https://scratch.mit.edu/)

